# Traveling with your Dog



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anybody have experience finding motel rooms in Mexico that will accept a large dog? Is there a book that lists these places? I'd like to be able to know ahead of time where we will stay so we don't find ourselves on the road looking at night. Btw, I did a search on "Dog" and "Pet" in the forum archives and found nothing. Seems kind of unusual. Maybe I was doing it wrong??
Gracias,
Mango Mike


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

If you google pet friendly hotels Mexico you will get quite a list of sites. I use pettravel.com/destinations/mexico but I'm sure that others work. I'm a little bit of a cynic so I tend to call or email to verify the oet status. I also don't like unpleasant surprises after a day of driving.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

When it comes the size of a dog matters. 

Pet friendly places seem to allow miniture dogs when they say pets allowed and large dogs are not. 

For some reason larger dogs seem to be considered as guard dogs and not considered as household pets.

Call first if possable and let them know what the dog is. For us a german shorthair pointer was considered as an outside/guard dog and was no wanted in rooms at most places. (He really was our guard dog, they did not know, we never told anyone that).


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a medium size dog (~45 lbs mut - rescued from street), and I can confirm what people are saying. It is hard to travel with her, and most places do not accept them (even pet friendly ones). My wife and I bring a tent along on all of our trips just incase we cannot find a place to crash. Good luck.


----------

